# ESEE Izula Fixed Blade - REVIEW



## BR101 (May 15, 2013)

*Specifications:*
Overall Length: 6.25"
Blade Length: 2.88"
Cutting Edge: 2.63"
Blade Width: 1.0"
Thickness: .156"
Steel: 1095 Carbon
Grind: Flat
Finish: Black Textured Powder Coat
Weight: 2 oz. (3.2 oz. w/sheath)


Today I am reviewing the *ESEE Izula* fixed blade. ESEE offers some of the finest knives on the market. Whether you're looking for a small self defense knife or something to take on a two week trip through the Amazon, ESEE has something that would fit the bill. ESEE knives are designed to be simple and a balance of quality and price. 














Made right here in the great United States of America, the *ESEE Izula* is constructed using a 1095 steel. 1095 steel, when used in knives, holds a great edge and is very easy to sharpen. However, the properties of this type of steel give it a tendency to easily rust if you don't take care of it. 99% of the knife is a textured powder coat material which gives it a nice gripping texture plus it keeps the rust away. So long as the blade edge is properly cared for (dry), rust should not be too great a problem for anyone. 


As far as it's cutting ability. This knife works wonderful for all sorts of cutting task. Whether you're preparing food, chopping firewood, cutting up rope and heavy duty cardboard boxes the ESEE Izula will meet and exceed your expectations. IF you're in the market for a compact fixed blade for self defense this would be a great choice. The sheath and overall size allows this knife to be easily concealable if needed. And out of the box it had a very nice sharp edge. 








It does have some jimping on the spine. I would give it maybe a 6 or 7 out of 10. I plan on putting the knife on my workbench and using my dremel to modify the jimping a little. Whether you're bare handed or wearing gloves you shouldn't have much of an issue getting a good solid grip. 














The *ESEE Izula* comes with a real nice ambidextrous sheath and pocket clip. I use this to clip it on to the shoulder strap on my bag (*Picture*). You can clip it on practically anything and it won't budge lose.








If you order the kit with extras you get a few more goodies for carrying the knife. In the kit you will get some paracord (not shown), two key rings, and four plastic clips. As far as color choices, ESEE offers this knife in a slew of colors. You can see the color options here. 








*My final conclusion on the ESEE Izula Fixed Blade:* Any ESEE knife you get will prove to be "tough as nails." This is one of my favorite fixed blade knives because it has so many different uses. It's compact enough that I can EDC it. Yet it's large enough that i can use it to chop logs and all sorta other heavy duty cutting task. I think this knife offers a lot of value for the price and the fact that it's made in the USA helps keep Americans working is just icing on the cake! Definitely consider the Izula for your next fixed blade purchase.


For other knife and gear reviews feel free to check out my *WEBSITE*

*Links removed… Please read CPF Rule #6 ~Greta*


----------



## KnOeFz (May 30, 2013)

Nice review.
I love my Izula as well, great little knife.
rides my pockets often because of it's size.

Here she is with some relatives


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 30, 2013)

Very nice.
I was just using mine when I saw this review.
I have the rat cutlery version (same except for branding)

And the ESEE 5 straight edge.
Also his flint tool, which is very cool.

He makes great affordable products


----------



## subwoofer (May 30, 2013)

I have a couple of questions, looking at your blog link, is this a knife you bought yourself or was it supplied to you for review?

Also looking at the link you included (though nicely disguised as the bold text of the name of this knife):

Is this a pay per click link providing you with revenue? (looks like it to me)

http ://www .shareasale.com/r.cfm?u=694696&b=375565&m=39329&afftrack=&urllink= www%2Ebladehq%2Ecom%2Fcat%2D%2DESEE%2DIzula%2D%2D880%3Fqty%5Fper%5Fpage%3D50

(had to break it up with a couple of spaces to show the full structure)


----------



## BR101 (Jun 3, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> I have a couple of questions, looking at your blog link, is this a knife you bought yourself or was it supplied to you for review?



It was a knife I bought with my own money, not supplied or given in exchange for review etc.. 



subwoofer said:


> Also looking at the link you included (though nicely disguised as the bold text of the name of this knife):
> 
> Is this a pay per click link providing you with revenue? (looks like it to me)
> 
> ...



Pay per click = no. If you use the link and make a purchase I receive a small %. It's certainly not enough to keep the wheels moving with fresh gear to review. Right now I am currently raffling off some stuff to fund some new gear purchases. The shareasale probably only helps out maybe 10% at the most with what it cost for new stuff.


----------



## BR101 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone who is interested in winning a Spyderco Tenacious Blue Spring Run, The Esee Above and a Streamlight flashlight check out my facebook for details - www.facebook.com/bladereviews101


----------

